# help Jose out



## CyberFox (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a friend @ dA named Jose Ramiro ( http://jose-ramiro.deviantart.com/ )
A nice guy and a great artist
He tried numerous times to join FurAffinity but this site's contant mainteneces block his chances
and now the temporary suspension on new account registry is a fatal blow for a possible FA account for him

If the mods here @ FA were generous enough, please help him out
repeal the suspension just for him, he suffered enough of this site's maintenece foolishness


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 31, 2010)

Registration is down for a while but why should he get special treatment? Everyone else who currently wants to make a new account has to wait. =/


----------



## CyberFox (Mar 31, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> Registration is down for a while but why should he get special treatment? Everyone else who currently wants to make a new account has to wait. =/



I stated everytime he TRIED to register here was a maintenence in progress thus he must get the special treatment


----------



## GraemeLion (Mar 31, 2010)

Mmm..

No.

He doesn't deserve special treatment.

Just have patience.


----------



## CyberFox (Mar 31, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Mmm..
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



The mods didn't state when this temporary suspension of new account registry will repeal itself


----------



## Kusatsu (Apr 1, 2010)

We've all had to deal with it. He is not a special case.


----------



## yoshi000 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have to ask; why didn't your friend make one, let say, 5 mounts ago?


----------



## CyberFox (Apr 1, 2010)

yoshi000 said:


> I have to ask; why didn't your friend make one, let say, 5 mounts ago?



What part of "He tried numerous times to join FurAffinity but can't due this site's constant mainteneces" don't you understand?


----------



## yoshi000 (Apr 1, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> What part of "He tried numerous times to join FurAffinity but can't due this site's constant mainteneces" don't you understand?



Let me reword this for you: Why your friend WAITED all this time to make a acct NOW? Just saying "He's a good arist and a friend of mine" isn't a reason to fix his lazy mistakes. And like others had said, he's not going to get special treatment.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 1, 2010)

special treatment for special people

and their friends too I guess


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Hater does not want to give special treatmet.


----------



## RedQueenAi (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a friend who wants to join FA but she just checks everyday, then if it's not working goes on with her life, lol.

Patience does wonders~


----------



## pickledance (Apr 1, 2010)

Just read Cyberfox's user page:



> I have Autism (the type w/o the socialogical disorders)
> I am a Independent Conservative under the Catholic faith
> I like the following shows: Wife Swap, Angelina Ballerina (both the original and The Next Steps), Busytown Mysteries, The Busy World of Richard Scarry, My Friend Rabbit, Chucklewood Critters, Chowder, Last Resturant Standing, Kitchen Nightmares, Hell's Kitchen, Chowder, America's Got Talent, The Penguins of Madagascar, Wipeout, Parking Wars, Speeders, The Smoking Gun presents.. World's Dumbest and a few others
> 
> ...



And it all made sense as far as the sense of entitlement goes.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 1, 2010)

April Fools joke?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 1, 2010)

I love CF thinks MSNBC isn't a legit news corp, but blindly follows Fox :v

Also.

Why should this guy get special treatment exactly? Because he's unlucky, and keeps trying to join every time the site goes down for work? He should find some good luck :v


----------



## Lobar (Apr 1, 2010)

pickledance said:


> Just read Cyberfox's user page:
> 
> And it all made sense as far as the sense of entitlement goes.



Oh, if you wanna see something really special, check his post history.


----------



## pickledance (Apr 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Oh, if you wanna see something really special, check his post history.



I luled pretty goddamn hard. "rawr rawr healthcare is the devil, rawr rawr Obama makes my mommy cry, rawr rawr best re-make of 2010"


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 1, 2010)

OP, you friend can register his account when account registration is re-enabled.  End of discussion.


----------

